# Erfahrungen mit S'cool CCLite?



## sarnu (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit einem S'Cool XXLite gemacht?
Unsere Älteste (5 1/2 Jahre, eher zierlich) braucht demnächst ein neues Rad, zunächst hätte ich ein Islabike beinn 20 small favorisiert, bis das aber versandt und strassentauglich umgebaut ist wird das doch recht teuer.
Und das S'cool (bescheuerter Name) scheint mir eine ganz vernünftige Ausstattung zu haben (Nabendynamo, Big Apples, solide Schutzbleche etc.).

Oder hat jemand alternative Vorschläge?
Anforderungen wären:
 * Passend für Kind mit ca. 115 cm, Schrittlänge 44 cm
 * Nicht zu schwer
 * Keine Federgabel
 * 2 V-Brakes
 * Vorzugsweise mit Beleuchtung (ist bei 20-Zoll-Rädern wohl eher ungewöhnlich)

Danke,
Simon


----------



## chris5000 (2. März 2012)

Das voll ausgestattete XXlite 20 Street wiegt laut Hersteller 12,6kg, das nackte XXlite 20 11,8kg. Und das obwohl ohne Federgabel! Das ist brutal viel für ein 20" Rad und der Modellname *XXlite* ("Extraleicht") von daher schon echt dreist.

Das XXlite 20 wird auch noch als "Bergfex" bezeichnet. "Bergabfex" dürfte wohl eher passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (2. März 2012)

sarnu schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand alternative Vorschläge?



Was hast Du denn als Budget vorgesehen und käme für Dich auch ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad in Frage? [Anmerkung: Nein, ich habe kein 20" Fahrrad zu verkaufen und kenne auch niemanden, der aktuell ein solches Fahrrad verkaufen will/kann/muss... ]


----------



## Ronja (2. März 2012)

Hallo, sarnu, habe gestern ein Beinn bestellt, heute ist es schon auf der Reise, geht also schnell, und straßentauglich ist es mit den Schutzblechen auch, oder was wäre um zu bauen? 
Gruß! Ronja


----------



## sarnu (3. März 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Ein festes Budget habe ich nicht, wenn es günstiger als ein islabike käme wär's halt nicht schlecht. 
Und ja, ein gebrauchtes wäre auch ok. 

Zum Thema strassentauglich: dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch eine Lichtanlage. Und das vorzugsweise per Nabendynamo. Da müsste man halt nochmal je nach Qualität des Dynamos/der Felge/des Scheinwerfers einiges an Geld reinstecken. Fürs Erste wären aber auch ein Satz Schutzbleche und die vorhandene Akkubeleuchtung Ok.

@Ronja: Dass der Versand bei islabikes gut funktioniert weiss ich. Der kleine Bruder fährt ein cnoc14 (in der Grösse gibt es ja keine echte Alternative zu islabikes).

Gruss,
Simon


----------



## Ronja (4. März 2012)

hm, Lichtanlage macht aber das Gewicht zu nichte, Schutzbleche sind ja dabei, ich denke wenn nötig, dann Stecklichter, aber das wird bei uns mehr ein "Spazierfahrrad am WE" und das findet mehr im hellen statt , der Knabe ist doch erst drei Jahre


----------



## chris5000 (5. März 2012)

Ronja schrieb:


> habe gestern ein Beinn bestellt





Ronja schrieb:


> der Knabe ist doch erst drei Jahre



Der Knabe muss ja echt groß gewachsen sein?! Ich hoffe, Ihr habt die Schrittlänge vor der Bestellung gemessen und mit dem SizeChart verglichen?


----------



## Ronja (5. März 2012)

Ja, Riesenbaby, 106, SL46, er ist aber auch schon drei Jahre und drei Monate!
Wir haben überlegt ein 16er zu nehmen, aber wir befürchten, dass wir dann schon nächstes Jahr neu kaufen müssen. Deshalb hat er noch sein Laufrad behalten und wir gucken, wann er wirklich drauf passt, Anprobe erfolgt aber erst Ostern, dann kriegt er es.,
aber nachdem ich es seit heute hier habe, sage ich mal rein von der Optik könnte es jetzt schon hinhauen, Kurbeln sind ganz niedlich und kurz


----------

